# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  El Constitucional avala las competencias sobre el agua de Cataluña

## Salut

> *El Constitucional avala las competencias sobre el agua de Cataluña*
> 
> El Pleno del Tribunal Constitucional desestimó en su reunión del pasado miércoles el recurso de inconstitucionalidad promovido por el Gobierno de Murcia (PP) contra los apartados 1 c), 2, 3 a) y c), 4 y 5 del art. 117 de la Ley Orgánica 6/2006, del Estatuto de Autonomía de Cataluña, referidos a la gestión del agua.
> 
> Esos artículos concedían al Gobierno catalán *competencias para tomar medidas extraordinarias para garantizar el suministro de agua, sobre obras de interés general y dominio público hidráulico, la capacidad para emitir informes preceptivos para cualquier propuesta de trasvase* de cuencas que implique la modificación de los recursos hídricos de su ámbito territorial, *y la participación en la planificación* hidrológica de los recursos hídricos y de los aprovechamientos hidráulicos que pasen o finalicen en Cataluña provenientes de territorios de fuera del ámbito estatal español, en los términos previstos en la legislación estatal.
> 
> El espaldarazo del Constitucional a estas competencias en políticas del agua de la Generalitat de Cataluña contó con los votos particulares de cuatro magistrados conservadores que en su día fueron elegidos a propuesta del PP.


http://www.elpais.com/articulo/espan...pepunac_21/Tes

----------


## cantarin

Hola Salut

Bueno entonces para hacer el trasvase del Ebro, nos tienen que autorizar en el gobierno Catalan. Vamos que aun hay mas dificultad para intentar rescatar del fondo del oceano al difunto trasvase del Ebro.

Lo importante es que se gestione bien, y que tengan que volver a hacer de emergencia ese minitrasvase para abastecer a Barcelona.

Muchas gracias por el enlace Salut.

----------


## ben-amar

Puede ser un adelanto sobre el dictamen sobre el recurso presentado contra la comptencia de Andalucia sobre la cuenca del Guadalquivir, la parte que esta dentro de la comunidad, o sea, casi la totalidad

----------

